# Michigan Elk Drawing July 6/post your results



## BulldogOutlander

i think i did it wrong lol


Points / Chances
License Year
Application Status
License Year: 2020
Drawing Name: Elk
Application #: 97967335
Application Status: SUCCESSFUL

Choice: This is a chance only application.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

BulldogOutlander said:


> how do i find out?


https://www.mdnr-elicense.com/


----------



## BulldogOutlander

i think i applied only for a chance point, not for an actual tag lol.. whoops

am i right? chance point only?? this is what it says


Points / Chances
License Year
Application Status
License Year: 2020
Drawing Name: Elk
Application #: 97967335
Application Status: SUCCESSFUL

Choice: This is a chance only application.


----------



## propbuster

Same as it ever was ...


----------



## Dom

UNSUCCESSFUL here, any hopes dashed yet again, lol.


----------



## Macs13

Unsuccessful on both

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181

Better luck next year for me. Congrats to all of those that have been successful so far.


----------



## Liver and Onions

BulldogOutlander said:


> i think i applied only for a chance point, not for an actual tag lol.. whoops
> 
> am i right? chance point only?? this is what it says
> .........


Yep, you requested a preference point only, not an opportunity to draw a tag.

L & O


----------



## steelers fan

No elk for me....AGAIN...


----------



## duncan

I WON! The chance to apply NEXT year!


----------



## can'tstop

No elk for me but I’m going to Montana elk hunting. Maybe next year I will get a Michigan elk tag. 
Good luck to the lucky few who got a elk tag.


----------



## Kristine1

IT.Fisherman said:


> View attachment 551681
> 
> I DREW A BULL ELK TAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awsome! Congrats!


----------



## protectionisamust

B.U.L.L.s.h.i.t

Maybe next year - or hopefully year before I die :lol:

Congrats on those who scored their tags!


----------



## Yamirider

No tag here. 18 chances for next year. Congrats to those who drew.


----------



## BucksandDucks

Nothing for me again


----------



## srconnell22

Jaspo said:


> Best day ever!!
> View attachment 551771



Congratulations, Jaspo! Elk and Bear in the same year! Wow!


----------



## sureshot006

zip again


----------



## sparky18181

sureshot006 said:


> zip again


Who needs elk when we have all these walleye. But it sure would be nice just once.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Does Scott have grandkids that will be guiding? Better start eating my veggies as l will be about 100 before I win...


----------



## srconnell22

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Does Scott have grandkids that will be guiding? Better start eating my veggies as l will be about 100 before I win...



I’ve got a six year old and a five year old that are pretty dang good with a bugle tube. We’ve got you covered.


----------



## Ghost hntr

UNSUCCESSFULL..


----------



## BulldogOutlander

so with gaining points, is there an amount where you can turn them in for a for sure tag? (like we do with bear?)


----------



## srconnell22

BulldogOutlander said:


> so with gaining points, is there an amount where you can turn them in for a for sure tag? (like we do with bear?)


The elk system is based on chances, not points like the bear draw. You are never guaranteed a tag in the elk drawing, just one more chance for every year applied.


----------



## Kevin Hughes

Still waiting...17 chances now.


----------



## Biggbear

srconnell22 said:


> I’ve got a six year old and a five year old that are pretty dang good with a bugle tube. We’ve got you covered.


Make sure and feed em their Wheaties. At this rate they're gonna have to push my wheelchair through the woods for me. But I am willing to pay extra for that!


----------



## BulldogOutlander

srconnell22 said:


> The elk system is based on chances, not points like the bear draw. You are never guaranteed a tag in the elk drawing, just one more chance for every year applied.


sorry i'm WAY new to this type system. Does this mean i can cash in these 'chances' for more entries into the raffle?


----------



## Hunting18

BulldogOutlander said:


> sorry i'm WAY new to this type system. Does this mean i can cash in these 'chances' for more entries into the raffle?


No. Each year you apply and are unsuccessful you get another chance for the following year. These chances cannot be used in any other way.

Example.

I applied in 2017 unsuccessful, 2018 unsuccessful, 2019 unsuccessful. In 2020 when I applied my name would be in the drawing 4 times ( 3 for previous years unsuccessful applications, and one for this year's application).

This can continue for 20-30 years, there is no way you are guaranteed a license in your life time.


----------



## Liver and Onions

BulldogOutlander said:


> sorry i'm WAY new to this type system. Does this mean i can cash in these 'chances' for more entries into the raffle?


This video will help. All the information you could ever want is on the DNR site.
https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79119_79147_81578---,00.html

L & O


----------



## BulldogOutlander

Thanks guys.. This was my first year entering the raffle after being scorned by my uncle who goes out west elk hunting and is a big supporter for the elk foundation here in michigan.


----------



## dntnddb

Congratulations to all successful hunters, 

no drawing for me, 8 more before can try again.


Jaspo said:


> Best day ever!!
> View attachment 551771


----------



## scott7030

Don't lose hope, I drew last year with 12 points.


----------



## scott7030

Now I only get to look forward to bear drawing results in July. I just wish srconnell22 would take a break from elk and guide me on a bear hunt.


----------



## Dave -Sparta

SUCCESS!!! Bull or Cow December Hunt Section H! So Excited for the Elk Hunt! Looking for some guide advice, looking for a guide!


----------



## Al Pietrus

Hi, my son was drawn for an any elk tag! He JUST turned 17, what a lucky lad! Anyway, I was reading some of your previous posts about knowing a landowner(s) who have elk on their property and want them shot. Do you still have their contact info?

Thanks in advance,
Alan



Luv2hunteup said:


> I already know my results, still in the penalty box. My only hope is Pure Michigan drawing.


----------



## Carpmaster

Another year another chance! Fingers are crossed for next year already! What is odd is that after so many years of UNSUCCESSFUL drawings, I wake up early on drawing day with excitement to check.


----------



## srconnell22

scott7030 said:


> Now I only get to look forward to bear drawing results in July. I just wish srconnell22 would take a break from elk and guide me on a bear hunt.


Let me know when you pull a tag, and I’ll be there if I can. Don’t think I’ve seen that pic of your bull yet... brings me back to that day!


----------



## sparky18181

And even with the extra 60 tags this year I thought for sure this year. Haha.


----------



## srconnell22

dntnddb said:


> Congratulations to all successful hunters,
> 
> no drawing for me, 8 more before can try again.


The wait is worth it, I’d say!


----------



## 22 Chuck

UNsuccessful--19 points. Im sure Ive donated several times more than that???


----------



## deepwoods

No no for me.


----------



## woodie slayer

nope 14 chances next year.


----------



## neazor91

No, not me.


----------



## Wiggler

Ima loser again. 11 bear points and 13 elk draws and again...ima loser

Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishdip

UNSUCCESSFUL...AGAIN!


----------



## Liver and Onions

L & O


----------



## wolf76

No elk for me this year. Good thing I go to Colorado.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Yamirider said:


> No tag here. 18 chances for next year. Congrats to those who drew.


Same here...(18) points and still climbing.


----------



## SmokeShot

Unsuccessful again. 29 years in a row......


----------



## Dale87

After 20 years of being unsuccessful it took me a minute to realize I was one of the lucky ones this year. Drew an any elk tag for the first hunt of the season.


----------



## sparky18181

Dale87 said:


> After 20 years of being unsuccessful it took me a minute to realize I was one of the lucky ones this year. Drew an any elk tag for the first hunt of the season.


Congratulations dale. I hope you tag a good one.


----------



## dntnddb

Yes it


srconnell22 said:


> The wait is worth it, I’d say!
> 
> View attachment 552101


certainly was! Now hoping for pure Michigan hunt. You’ll be my 1st call! (Again)


----------



## srconnell22

Dale87 said:


> After 20 years of being unsuccessful it took me a minute to realize I was one of the lucky ones this year. Drew an any elk tag for the first hunt of the season.


Congratulations on your tag, Dale!


----------



## jscheel

Has anyone received their packet in the mail yet?


----------



## IT.Fisherman

jscheel said:


> Has anyone received their packet in the mail yet?


Not yet, but when i emailed the DNR i was told it would be coming around the end of the month.


----------



## kerby1

I just checked and I drew a bull only tag. So excited. No packet yet. Never thought it would happen.


----------



## srconnell22

kerby1 said:


> I just checked and I drew a bull only tag. So excited. No packet yet. Never thought it would happen.


awesome! Congrats!


----------



## scott7030

The wait was worth it, too bad I have to wait a lifetime before I can do it again in Michigan. It was the best 8 days of hunting that I've ever experienced. I can see why Scott loves to guide elk. It definitely gave me elk fever, I applied for elk tags in 3 different states this year. I'll be increasing the number of states I apply to in the near future.


----------



## Forest Meister

scott7030 said:


> The wait was worth it, too bad I have to wait a lifetime before I can do it again in Michigan. It was the best 8 days of hunting that I've ever experienced. I can see why Scott loves to guide elk. It definitely gave me elk fever, I applied for elk tags in 3 different states this year. I'll be increasing the number of states I apply to in the near future.


When it comes to pure hunting adrenalin, nothing compares to hunting elk in heavy timber. Long shots are fun to take, but a bull killed at 30-30 range will never be forgotten. FM


----------



## Dixiedog

Another no for me. Next year right? Its got to be my year soon. Good luck everyone that was successful.


----------



## jiggin is livin

A guy I work with was successful. His excitement was contagious. It’s all we talked about all day. Lol

I really need to start applying. I always forget.


----------



## rbrennan26

scott7030 said:


> I'm still soaring from my hunt last year. Wish I could go every year.


Me too! I just buy quite a few pure Michigan hunt applications. 7 more years until I can apply again for a normal elk application.


----------



## Rockokloco

Was there only one elk shot during the first hunt period?


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Rockokloco said:


> Was there only one elk shot during the first hunt period?


MIBuckPole posted a few including two really nice bulls.


----------



## srconnell22

We took 15 total for our group in the first four days. Just trying to find the time to post them up between work, kids, wife, scouting, etc.... Sorry, I will get to it, just not sure when.


----------



## Rockokloco

srconnell22 said:


> We took 15 total for our group in the first four days. Just trying to find the time to post them up between work, kids, wife, scouting, etc.... Sorry, I will get to it, just not sure when.


No worries, I was just wondering with so few posts. Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## SPITFIRE

srconnell22 said:


> We took 15 total for our group in the first four days. Just trying to find the time to post them up between work, kids, wife, scouting, etc.... Sorry, I will get to it, just not sure when.


Those grey hairs will be coming in no time Scotty  Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE

I just checked last night, I've been applying since 1984, 37 seasons. Bull Only, UNSUCCESSFUL of course. I'm hoping to get a big surprise in the mail, one of these years.

There was one year (1987 IIRC) where they didn't take applications, but ended up using the UNSUCCESSFUL applications from the previous year for that years drawing.

To put that into perspective, our resident guide Scott, would have been about 1ish when they reopened the elk hunt in 1984.

Elk hunting is my favorite, by far. I ended up having to go to the Rockies of Colorado to scratch that itch, and it's something you just can't get enough of. Just nothing else like it!

Maybe one of these years I'll be able to draw a Michigan tag? There is always hope, no matter how the odds are stacked against you.

Congratulations to all of this years SUCCESSFUL applicants, and good luck on your hunts!


----------



## DirtySteve

BUSTA'YOTE said:


> I just checked last night, I've been applying since 1984, 37 seasons. Bull Only, UNSUCCESSFUL of course. I'm hoping to get a big surprise in the mail, one of these years.
> 
> There was one year (1987 IIRC) where they didn't take applications, but ended up using the UNSUCCESSFUL applications from the previous year for that years drawing.
> 
> To put that into perspective, our resident guide Scott, would have been about 1ish when they reopened the elk hunt in 1984.
> 
> Elk hunting is my favorite, by far. I ended up having to go to the Rockies of Colorado to scratch that itch, and it's something you just can't get enough of. Just nothing else like it!
> 
> Maybe one of these years I'll be able to draw a Michigan tag? There is always hope, no matter how the odds are stacked against you.
> 
> Congratulations to all of this years SUCCESSFUL applicants, and good luck on your hunts!


In 2006 they didn't shoot enough elk and added a third season for Jan 2007. I got the same unsuccessful message you had.....then in December I got a packet in the mail for the added hunt. I drew bull only and had an awesome hunt. 

Just sayin there always a chance!


----------



## Soggy B

My dad got drawn for the December hunt 2020. He was drawn for a bull or cow. We are headed to Canada creek next Friday. Super excited! Sounds like it’s going to be an amazing experience.


----------



## Dave -Sparta

Drew an "ANY ELK" tag after 11 years of applying! Ready for the hunt on the 12th!! Good luck to all other hunters!


----------



## Baraga-Need Guide

The December hunt is great. Get a little fresh snow...run the roads pre-dawn and find those big solo tracks heading into public lands. Stalking for elk this way is a great time. Anyone who has the physicality to put on the miles this way should do so. Don't let your guides convince you to road or field hunt...To each his own but I guarantee you will find the experience more rewarding. 

Good luck out there guys...and be safe...

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySteve

Soggy B said:


> My dad got drawn for the December hunt 2020. He was drawn for a bull or cow. We are headed to Canada creek next Friday. Super excited! Sounds like it’s going to be an amazing experience.


Canada creek was where I got mine and i had an amazing time. Good luck and I hope your experience was as good as mine. When I went they had a pool of volunteer guides that lived on the ranch property and knew it well. They drew straws to see who was paired up with each hunter. There is a little risk in that aspect because not every guide is equal ability and knowledge. The guides worked together to get everyone on elk though. I had a great time and the people were great.


----------



## Soggy B

DirtySteve said:


> Canada creek was where I got mine and i had an amazing time. Good luck and I hope your experience was as good as mine. When I went they had a pool of volunteer guides that lived on the ranch property and knew it well. They drew straws to see who was paired up with each hunter. There is a little risk in that aspect because not every guide is equal ability and knowledge. The guides worked together to get everyone on elk though. I had a great time and the people were great.


Sounds great! They have been amazing so far with and hunt has not even started! Very knowledgeable and informative. My dad can’t barely sleep! LOL


----------



## Soggy B

My dad was fortunate and shot a beautiful 4x5 last night! We had an amazing experience at Canada Creek and can’t thank them enough! What a great time. The Elk are so much bigger then you can ever imagine if you have not ever had the chance to see one up close.


----------



## bluealaskan

Congrats to dad, Beautiful Bull. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mcmadman1

Soggy B said:


> My dad was fortunate and shot a beautiful 4x5 last night! We had an amazing experience at Canada Creek and can’t thank them enough! What a great time. The Elk are so much bigger then you can ever imagine if you have not ever had the chance to see one up close.


That guy helped me sight in my rifle he was cool seems like hes a giod guide too! Awesome 4 yall.. thougjt i heard a big kaboom on the west end last night im eating tag soup deer huntin


----------



## Dave -Sparta

Hunted with Scott Connell and had a wonderful experience with my twin 17 year olds, along with my brother Mike. A great Saturday morning stalk, and a wonderful experience from start to finish. Thank you very much Scott, I appreciate your knowledge, and willingness to share your passion with me and my family! Truly an awesome once in a lifetime hunt!


----------



## Rockokloco

Congrats to all the Successful hunters. What a great experience. Keep telling the story to any one that wants to hear it. That way you'll remember it forever.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Dave -Sparta said:


> Hunted with Scott Connell and had a wonderful experience with my twin 17 year olds, along with my brother Mike. A great Saturday morning stalk, and a wonderful experience from start to finish. Thank you very much Scott, I appreciate your knowledge, and willingness to share your passion with me and my family! Truly an awesome once in a lifetime hunt!


Congrats again! I am the other bull hunter that was with you guys, I connected with a nice 6x6 Monday evening. Will be posting a thread shortly. Have a bunch that I took, can PM if interested!


----------



## srconnell22

Although it was short lived, I enjoyed having you and your family around, Dave! So glad they were able to be there when we caught up with your bull. Congratulations again!


----------

